# toe bleeding



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

HI,
A few months back, I had removed string froma bird feet. AFter that he was released. I have been oticing that from the past 2 03 weeks he has not been putting his foot (from which the string was removed) down. Finally, I got him yesterday and there was some bleeding form where the thread was removed. Looks like the toe is coming off. Should I get him some meds or any other resouces. Or wait for the toe to fall off. I could see he was in pain when the bleeding started because he was panting with his mouth open and crop fluttering....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that breathing action usually shows that they've just exerted themselves and are cooling themselves down.

Can you describe the toe in further detail? (Dried, inflexible, skin separated where the string groove was... )

Pidgey


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

everything is gone except i think it is hanging by "some" of the bone. He hardly can keep it down and I am talking about a bird who is bravest among his kind. The part which ready to falloff again looks dead. It looks it is more swollen than when I had removed the string.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

sk8er, is he breathing that way while in captivity? Does your rehabber work w/a vet? You may want to bring the bird to the rehabber to take a look.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think he's gonna need some antibiotics, and the toe may need to be removed. Definitely would hold on to him until the rehabber can take a look.

fp


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

got him to a rehabber. Had the toe removed. He has some infection and is taking medicine for it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good save, even though you had to have the toe removed. He/she should be able to ambulate without it as many of the inner city birds especially seem to have some pretty bad feet. Thanks for doing an outstandiing job w/the ferals in your area. Now that you have two rescues, just a reminder not to 'cross-pollinate' between them by washing hands in between tending to them both, and of course before and after as a general rule. It's great you have a rehabber that you can work with.

fp


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks. This guy has an infection too an is getting treated for them and I do wash my hands between touching them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update.

I'm glad to hear the bird is recovering now and doing well. It is great to know you have someone you can count on to help with injuries. I wish everyone had one in their neighborhood, they are wonderful caring people, who give so much of their time to help our injured and sick birds.


----------

